# 100 Hits Halloween CD



## Euan Buchan (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought this CD today it is pretty good for a Halloween Party.













Disc: 1
1. Ray Parker Jr. -Ghostbusters
2. Bobby 'Borris' Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers - Monster Mash
3. LovebugStarski-Amityville (The House On The Hill)
4. Steve Miller Band -Abracadabra
5. Blue ÖyserCult -(Don't Fear) The Reaper
6. Edgar Winter Group -Frankenstein
7. Electric Light Orchestra -Evil Woman
8. Alice Cooper -Feed My Frankenstein
9. Beatfreakz-Somebody's Watching Me
10. Bloc Party -Hunting For Witches
11. Japan -Halloween
12. A Flock Of Seagulls -Nightmares
13. Santana -Black Magic Woman
14. Andy Williams -Spooky
15. Screamin' Jay Hawkins -I Put A Spell On You
16. Johnny Cash -Ghost Riders In The Sky
17. Marty Robbins -Devil Woman
18. Kris Kristofferson -To Beat The Devil
19. The Guess Who -Clap For The Wolfman
20. Patti Smith Group -Ghost Dance 

Disc: 2
1. DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince -A Nightmare On My Street
2. Run DMC -Raising Hell
3. Bow Wow Wow-I Want Candy
4. Damian -The Time Warp
5. The Grid -Swamp Thing
6. Steps -Better The Devil You Know
7. Super Furry Animals -Demons
8. Alice Cooper -Poison
9. Judas Priest -Deal With The Devil
10. Sweet -Hellraiser
11. The Cult -Lil' Devil
12. Gun -Race With The Devil
13. Redbone -The Witch Queen Of New Orleans
14. Kula Shaker -Grateful When You're Dead
15. Landscape -Norman Bates
16. Crash Test Dummies -The Ballad Of Peter Pumpkinhead
17. The Charlie Daniels Band -The Devil Went Down To Georgia
18. Jumpin' Gene Simmons -Haunted House
19. Beth Orton -Devil Song
20. Robert Johnson -Me And The Devil Blues
Disc: 3
1. Halloween
2. A Nightmare On Elm Street
3. The Exorcist - Tubular Bells
4. The Shining
5. The Thing
6. The Omen- Ave Satani
7. The Fog
8. Poltergeist
9. Psycho
10. Nosferatu Overture - Omens Of Nosferatu
11. Bram Stoker's Dracula -The Storm
12. Village Of The Damned -March Of The Children
13. Sleepy Hollow
14. The Addams Family
15. The Munsters
16. The Outer Limits
17. The Twilight Zone
18. The X Files
19. Twin Peaks
20. Tales Of The Unexpected
Disc: 4
1. David Seville -The Witch Doctor
2. ShebWooley-The Purple People Eater
3. Gene Vincent -Race With The Devil
4. Frank Sinatra -Witchcraft
5. Chet Baker -Old Devil Moon
6. The Clovers -Devil Or Angel
7. Howlin Wolf -Evil (Is Going On)
8. Roy Orbison -Devil Doll
9. TheloniusMonk -Misterioso
10. LaVerneBaker -Voodoo, Voodoo
11. Dinah Washington -Mean And Evil Blues
12. Carmen Cavallaro-Voodoo Moon
13. Sarah Vaughan -Bewitched
14. Tony Martin - It's Magic
15. Sister Rosetta Tharpe-The Devil Has Thrown Him Down
16. Pete Johnson -Death Ray Boogie
17. Otis Spann -I'd Rather Be The Devil
18. Louis Jordan -Up Jumped The Devil...
19. Frankie Laine-Satan Wears A Satan Gown
20. Glenn Miller -Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead
Disc: 5 (DVD)
1. Thriller
2. Ghostbusters
3. Monster Mash
4. The Time Warp
5. I Put A Spell On You
6. Somebody's Watching Me
7. Hungry Like The Wolf
8. The Witch Doctor
9. Bat Out Of Hell
10. Devil Woman
11. Amityville (The House On The Hill)
12. Ghost Town
13. Monster
14. People Are Strange
15. Bad Moon Rising
16. There's A Ghost In My House
17. Highway To Hell
18. Devil Inside
19. Wild Thing
20. Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## stoudio (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

